# S: 22 oder 24 Zoll Monitor



## Zollenspieker33 (14. September 2011)

Hi,

ich suche einen 22 bis 24 Zoll Monitor. 
Wird nicht zum Spielen genutzt, deshalb sind die Schaltzeiten egal.

Wichtig: kein Gerät aus einem Raucherhaushalt.

Schickt mir Eure Angebote.


----------

